# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Ratojen lakkautusuhka Ruotsissa

## Mikko Laaksonen

Ruotsissakin kootaan SVT:n uutisen mukaan vähäliikenteisten ratojen lakkautuslistaa ...

Toki listan perusteella tilanne on jonkin verran erilainen. 
Yhdellätoista osuudella ei ole liikennettä lainkaan.

Järnväg.net - in kuvausten mukaan olettaisin, että ainakin Munkedal - 
Strömstad sekä Värnamo - Landeryd ovat mukana siksi,
että yritetään kinuta lisää rataa. Molemmat radat ovat näet 
kohtuullisen vilkkaan paikallisjunaliikenteen piirissä.

Ratakuvaukset:
http://www.jarnvag.net/banguide/Goteborg-Stromstad.asp
http://www.jarnvag.net/banguide/Halmstad-Nassjo.asp


SVT:n uutinen




> 17 tågsträckor hotas av nedläggning
> 
> Publicerad 9 augusti 2006 - 20:28
> Uppdaterad 9 augusti 2006 - 22:04
> 
> Banverket vill lägga ner 17 tågsträckor runt om i landet. Orsaken är 
> att de pengar som regeringen har anslagit till underhåll av 
> järnvägsnätet inte räcker till, uppger SVT:s Aktuellt.
> Video
> ...

----------

